# Speci Hotrock 16, welche Körpergröße??



## rüttelmonster (2. November 2012)

Mein Junior ist fast 6 Jahre und ca. 115 cm. Er fähr seit ca. 2,5 jahren regelmäßig Rad.
Nun war ich mit ihm mit einem geliehenem 16er Hotrock im Wald und er hatte mächtig Spass.
Anscheinend gibt es zwischen 16 und 20 Zoll nix, also wird es wohl ein 16er werden, was er auch momentan als NoName jeden Tag zur Kita fährt.

Macht das nun Sinn ein Hotrock 16 zu kaufen, ich könnte ein gebrauchtes für 110  bekommen?

Danke für Tips!!

Olli


----------



## oliverb. (2. November 2012)

...hoffe ich darf mich mal mit hier reinhängen...Ich bin nämlich grade etwas erschrocken. Mein Zwerg(3,5 Jahre) fährt zur Zeit gut mit nem 12 Zoll. Jetzt hatte ich eigentlich vor mich langsam auf die Suche nach einem Hotrock in 16 Zoll zu machen, aber wenn du sagst dein Kurzer ist fast 6, denke ich das es für meinen evtl. noch deutlich zu groß ist. Kannst du mir sagen was die kleinste Länge bis Oberkante Sattel ist bzw. mind. Schrittlänge man braucht? Hatte bis jetzt leider noch keine Möglichkeit mir hier im Umkreis eins "live" anzusehen...
Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rüttelmonster (2. November 2012)

Auch wenn meine bessere Hälfte mich killen sollte, keine Idee zu den geauen Korpermaßen. Mein Junior ist jedenfalls für sein Alter eher klein...
Ich denke knapp 115 cm, mit normalen Proportionen.
Ich werde es wohl mit dem 16er Speci mal ausprobieren weil ein 20 Zoll Bike, zumindest als normales Kinderbike, definitiv zu groß ist.
Ausprobiert habe wir es, ich hab nur nicht genau darauf geachtet, was das Bike noch an Wachstumsreserven hatte, wollte halt nur checken ob Junior Spass im Wald hat. Und das hatte er...

Olli


----------



## Taurus1 (3. November 2012)

Das mit dem 16er würde ich mir gut überlegen. Meine Tochter hat mit 5 Jahren, 110cm gut auf das Kaniabike Twenty gepasst, bei einer Schrittlänge von 49cm. Einfach drauf gesetzt und los gefahren. Ein 16er hätte sich da definitiv nicht gelohnt, da wäre sie spätestens nach einem halben Jahr 'rausgewachsen.


----------



## trolliver (3. November 2012)

Hallo Olli

Mit 115cm ein neues 16er, wo er schon ein 16er hat? Nie im Leben. Entschuldige, wenn ich das so klar sage, es mag auch wirklich Gründe geben, die dafür sprechen, doch mit der Größe paßt dein Sohn sicher auf ein 20"-Rad. Da würde ich mich mal umschauen. Isla beispielsweise gibt als Körpergröße für sein 20er small mindestens 112cm an. Wobei ich die Beinlänge, noch mehr aber die Oberkörperlänge für viel entscheidender bei der Rahmenbetrachtung halte.

Probier mal einiges aus.

Oliver


----------



## alexx80 (4. November 2012)

Meine Tochter hat das 16Zoll hotrock mit dreieinhalb bekommen u jetzt mit etwas über fünf u 116cm ist es ihr eigentl schon fast zu klein, im Frühling bestellen wir das islabikes beinn l u der kleine Bruder kriegt das 16er, mit dem er in Sommer mit drei in der Ebene schon sehr gern gefahren ist! Ps das neue 20Zoll wird nicht mehr wiegen als ihr jetziges 16 Zoll hotrock!! 7,9Kg Ca


----------



## trifi70 (4. November 2012)

Bei dem Alter (fast 6!) und der Körpergröße würde ich nach 20" schauen. Ein "geschenktes" 16er wäre sicher noch ok, aber viel Geld würde ich da nicht mehr investieren, dass ist doch bald hoffnungslos zu klein.


----------



## Totoxl (13. Januar 2013)

Hänge mich mal hier mit rein. Mein Sohn knapp 3 Jahre, soll zum 3. GB ein Hotrock 16" bekommen. Körpergröße 106 cm und eine Schrittlänge von 42cm. Wird das passen? Habe leider keinen Händler vor Ort der das Bike da hat um es zu testen


----------



## alexx80 (13. Januar 2013)

Fahren wird er damit können, Sattel geht wirklich sehr tief. wobei es am Anfang schon etwas groß sein wird, va bergauf vielleicht, ist es dann sein erstes Rad? Zum lernen würd ich viell noch kurze Zeit ein 12Zoll bei Freunden ausborgen!? Andere Frage, wieso denn nicht das cnoc16? Würd ich jetzt auf jeden Fall nehmen, vor zwei Jahren als ich unseres kaufte waren nur ca 200g Gewichts Unterschied, jetzt sind es wohl fast 2kg!!!


----------



## Totoxl (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bekomme das Specialized zu guten Konditionen, so das es schon eine ganze Ecke gÃ¼nstiger ist als das Cnoc 16. Das liegt so bei 240â¬ + Versand nach Deutschland. Ich meine gelesen zu haben das das auch noch mal 40â¬ sein sollen. Das ist mir einfach zu viel.


----------

